# Nostalgia - Bull Red on Abu 5500



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

A month or so ago, I noticed my old Abu 5500 combo that was my first saltwater rod & reel purchased late 80's when I moved to Houston. Probably paid all of $79 for both. Hadn't used that rod in probably 20 years. Took the reel apart, was surprised at how good the insides looked, lubed it all up, and put it back together with the idea of using it as a bait rod just so I could put the old girl to use again.

Headed down to Surfside Friday afternoon to try and hookup on some bull reds. Put the 5500 out with a tandem rig using Fishbites for bait to get some whiting for bait. After about 6 or 8 whiting, the rod (also 25 yrs old, a 6'6" medium action) gets a pretty serious bend so I grab it to see what's on the other end.

Turned out to be a 36" redfish and was the best fish of the day.

Couldn't have asked for a better day.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

I love catching a big fish on the bait rod. It puts your tackle to the test and is always more exciting, I think. :biggrin:


:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

What a coincidence because I JUST found my old trusty 6500 ~22 years old. Been through hell with that reel and used it as a bait rod Saturday. Needs new pawl soon and maybe drag but good to go otherwise! Man those abus ride high comapred to this new high dollar stuff lol


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Those Abuâ€™s are like tanks and easy to work on. I was at Surfside Saturday and it was Beautiful. I had my 7000 Abu out Soaking baits but didn't land any Bulls. It was still an Awesome day. Gonna hit the Surf this weekend again if the weather is good!


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Nostalga- bull red on Abu 5500*



JSimpson65 said:


> A month or so ago, I noticed my old Abu 5500 combo that was my first saltwater rod & reel purchased late 80's when I moved to Houston. Probably paid all of $79 for both. Hadn't used that rod in probably 20 years. Took the reel apart, was surprised at how good the insides looked, lubed it all up, and put it back together with the idea of using it as a bait rod just so I could put the old girl to use again.
> 
> Headed down to Surfside Friday afternoon to try and hookup on some bull reds. Put the 5500 out with a tandem rig using Fishbites for bait to get some whiting for bait. After about 6 or 8 whiting, the rod (also 25 yrs old, a 6'6" medium action) gets a pretty serious bend so I grab it to see what's on the other end.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post!! Surf looked good today, but couldn't fish. Nice catch there!!!:goldfish:


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice. I plan on going down to the camp on Matagorda Peninsula Wednesday. Looking to hook up a few bull reds in the surf/jetties.


----------



## Paul-nm (May 30, 2014)

Good to see old gear in action. Nice looking catch too... ;-)


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

A pleasure to see this post. I told someone at work TODAY about a 41" Red I caught on a trout rod and my ABU 5000C. I had it rigged with a live finger mullet in hopes of a Flounder. All three of my heavy surf rods had large live mullet. About 2:30 in the morning while on SLP beach (Galvez. side) my trout rod leaped alive. My dog Joey went nutz! What a fight. Took a picture of it as there was NOONE on the beach that night except me, Joey, and the LORD. I found the picture just before posting.... I (WE) were 8 for 8 with Bull Reds that night (and three large Flounder - 2007).


----------

